# Mindfulness



## Guest (May 25, 2016)

I've been around the block and tried most things, but the only thing that seems to help is mindfulness. I feel terrible and humbled because a friend of mine told me this years ago, but although I meditated I didn't really know what she meant. I'd heard the term, and thought I knew what it was, but really didn't.

It's the body scan meditation that made a difference - and you can adapt and apply it in any way you need. It doesn't seem relevant does it, when you have so many issues in your mind, but getting lost in the mind is half the problem. Grounding in the body, in reality, is half the solution.

So what else to say? The book on the subject by Mark Williams and Danny Penman is a good place to start,


----------

